# Got to meet Amy "Ames" in person :)



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, I found out she was coming through my neck of the woods so we set it up to meet up and bring the dogs. It was quick but fun. 
:woof:

Gargamel has captured my heart,
according to Amy he liked me as well.
He is such a handsome boy and pictures don't do him justice.
I could just give him kisses all day.
:love2:

It was nice to actually meet someone in person off of the forum,
O'Malley was thrilled to meet her as well.
I think if he could have kissed her all night he would have.
:rofl:

Well, I hope the rest of thier trip goes well.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol! You got to meet her before me and she lives here! Lol! That's cool though  no pics? Amy and I are going to a dog show together in a few weeks and hopefully taking the pups out for a walk soon to.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Lol! You got to meet her before me and she lives here! Lol! That's cool though  no pics? Amy and I are going to a dog show together in a few weeks and hopefully taking the pups out for a walk soon to.


She told me, 
She said y'all only live like 20 minutes away.

You got brought up because I was bragging on how awesome Bella looks and how I aspire for O'Malley to have her build. 
:rofl:

No pics, it was dark and we were busy chit chatting.
She got one of O'Malley cause she fell in love with his face.
That pouty lip gets everyone.
:hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its always so cool to meet the people from the forum!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad to hear it went well! One day we will have to get together and take you huntin' and show you how we do things..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's awesome! I'm glad things went well, no matter how short the visit was.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Glad to hear it went well! One day we will have to get together and take you huntin' and show you how we do things..


I want to go hunting with you guys!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Glad to hear it went well! One day we will have to get together and take you huntin' and show you how we do things..


I'd be down in a quick minute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cool , wish we had more people who lived near us


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> She told me,
> She said y'all only live like 20 minutes away.
> 
> You got brought up because I was bragging on how awesome Bella looks and how I aspire for O'Malley to have her build.
> ...


Lol! Well thanks girl! I always take care of my dogs and have always given them a purpose other than sitting in a house all day. Pets or otherwise  just because we have pets doesn't mean they can't be properly exercised and stimulated. I'd love to go hunting but the closest we will get to that in the city is squirrel lol! Well, glad the meeting went well. I think Amy and I will have to take a trip down south together at some point and meet some of the other Floridians that frequent the forum! Shanna aka Eckomac is originally from my hood and I would love to meet up with as many of you all as we can  goodtimes


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Costra Nostra Frankie from Bako Bullyz lives right around the corner from me.. also been to several shows he was at and still havent met him.. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cEElint said:


> Costra Nostra Frankie from Bako Bullyz lives right around the corner from me.. also been to several shows he was at and still havent met him.. lol


Did you go to the show yesterday? Was hoping someone would have pictures to show of it .


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Very cool , wish we had more people who lived near us


My man has family in Canada, we might be moving there after I get done with college. Either there, a place with acreage here in FL, or TN.

Haven't decided yet, we are just weighing options.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Lol! Well thanks girl! I always take care of my dogs and have always given them a purpose other than sitting in a house all day. Pets or otherwise  just because we have pets doesn't mean they can't be properly exercised and stimulated. I'd love to go hunting but the closest we will get to that in the city is squirrel lol! Well, glad the meeting went well. I think Amy and I will have to take a trip down south together at some point and meet some of the other Floridians that frequent the forum! Shanna aka Eckomac is originally from my hood and I would love to meet up with as many of you all as we can  goodtimes


That would be awesome.
Malley works too, I just work 49hrs a week so it isn't as long of increments as I would like. I got him at the perfect weight, he just needs to get more cut


----------

